# Ms-drg 003



## bcbeanrn (Sep 2, 2011)

MS-DRG 003 -ECMO or trach w MV 96+ hrs or PDX exc face, mouth & neck w maj
O.R.
vs 
MS-DRG 013- Tracheostomy for face,mouth & neck diagnoses w/o CC/MCC

Does anyone know if DRG 003 "...PDX exc face, mouth & neck w maj
O.R." means diagnoses with face, mouth & neck are excluded? Procedure code 31.11 is driving the case to MS-DRG 003...

Is DRG 003 with diagnosis code 198.89 and 759.2  appropriate?

In both cases the patient had a temporary trach, no ECMO or mechanical ventilation, and discharged in 3-4 days with no complications. The prinicipal diagnosis 198.89 and 759.2 - cases recoded to 013.
Thank you for the feedback ~


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, the trach procedure code is driving the DRG to 003.  I'm not very clear about the rest of your question, so if you could, rephrase and I'll see if I can help.


----------

